# 888 reptiles



## mr_kajey (Jan 10, 2010)

can anyone vouch for them on their livestock and delivery?


----------



## Avpl (Nov 13, 2007)

mr_kajey said:


> can anyone vouch for them on their livestock and delivery?


I know they have excellent service, but never had livestock delivered. They have a 30 free exotic insurance on all reps (except tree boas, tree pythons, and spiders and insects.)

Hope this helps:blush:


----------



## indie85 (Nov 22, 2009)

Ive ordered live food from them and its always been quick delivery and everything has arrived alive and healthy


----------



## mooselee (Oct 8, 2007)

Never had livestock from them but I have just bought 2 bulb guards from them.

Excellent service including emials to confirm order, payment and dispatch. :2thumb:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Never ordered anything form them before, but they are very well known and don't doubt they would be great!

Have considered ordering from them before, they have a great range of reps.


----------



## joey003 (Jan 29, 2010)

hi there,

ive used these b4 for a mex king snake, really good service and got it next day delivery! hope this help's.:2thumb:


----------



## pam b (Mar 3, 2005)

I get livefood/frozen and some equiptment from them.
Very very good service, good quality food, and if they suspect any problem with frozen sizes will give you a ring to make sure.
Example.
I ordered a couple of weeks ago a Jumbo rabbit, they phoned me up to say it was a tad on the large side (giggles), and my god they wernt joking, the damn thing was huge must have been chowing down on steroid injected carrotts :gasp:.
But i put there minds at rest as it was going to our tad on the large side herself Burmese.


----------

